# Durst 606 enlarger



## aggiezach (Apr 12, 2004)

Howdy, 

I am extremely lucky to have found a friend who just happened to have an entire darkroom setup lying around in their basement and decided to let me borrow it (indefinately!!!) So now my question is this...
The enlarger is a Durst 606. It looks pretty much complete, although I have no idea and I'm only judging by the few pictures I've found online. Has anyone here ever used this particular enlarger? If so, do the negatives just sist between the light box and the glass of the negative carrier (above the masking blades?). Any help you could provide would be spectacular!  I'll try yo post a few pictures when I get home after classes today. 

Have a wonderful day
-Zach


----------



## TheProf (Apr 13, 2004)

What do you mean "light box"?

I use Durst 67 and the 4x5 version

On the 67 for 35mm the neg carrier has one glass side and one metal insert side, Is that what you mean?

If so yes it goes inbetween those.  I found the glass to be a pain (keeping clean) though so I had them replaced with to metal inserts.  


If the 606 is like the 67 then you got a great enlarger.  Im totally sold on Durst they are very Solid well tuned enlargers.  BTW does it have built in contrast filters?  I love that feature


----------



## aggiezach (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info Prof!

I'm don't know what I was thinking using the term light box, I wasn't very awake yesterday   The negative carrier sounds just like the one you described. The glass was cracked so I've removed it from the assembly. I've been looking online for a replacement carrier but I just can't seem to find one. Like I said in my previous post, I'll try to post some pictures soon. Oh and yes it does have the built in contrast filters! Thanks for the info!

-Zach  8)


----------

